# HP Scanjet 5200C Vista driver



## ronniecr (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a way to make a HP Scanjet 5200C scanner work in Vista? I'm told that HP didn't create drivers for many of it's scanners' including mine. I've read of several different options including downloading Vuescan, but I couldn't get it to work either. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
ronniecr


----------



## calicook (Aug 27, 2009)

1) Go to this link and download VueScan: 
http://pcdriver.tomp4.com/hardwaredriver/vista-driver/HP-ScanJet-5200C-for-windows-vista.html

2) Install VueScan (it's free if you want basic features)

3) Go to device manager, right-click on HP ScanJet 5200c and auto update the scanner driver (make sure there is no other driver installed like HP's)

4) Open VueScan and scan as usual.

Note: This worked for me on Windows 7 as well. I thought I was going to have to buy another scanner. It's an older scanner but works great. 

Good Luck!


----------



## old_chap (Dec 31, 2009)

On

http://pcdriver.tomp4.com/hardwaredriver/vista-driver/HP-ScanJet-5200C-for-windows-vista.html

the link just goes to a page selling Nike trainers!

Has anyone got an alternative (like calicook the scanner is perfectly OK & it seems a shame to change just because I've got Windows 7)


----------



## calicook (Aug 27, 2009)

Try this link:

http://www.hamrick.com/


----------



## old_chap (Dec 31, 2009)

Worked great, thanks! As mentioned, seemed a shame to throw away a perfectly good scanner just because HP don't supply drivers


----------

